# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  [Humour] T'as pris ton aprs-midi ?

## Glutinus

Petit topic pour se dfouler sur les blagues pourries des collgues, les petites phrases rgulires qui font qu'elles deviennent ch*** trs rapidement, les barbarismes-anglicismes qui donnent envie de faire gober un petit robert au chef de projet.

Au fait, vous rpondez quoi quand on dit "T'as pris ton aprs-midi ?"
1- Normalement j'avais pris ma journe mais on m'a rappel pour corriger tes clowneries.
2- Bah non, pas besoin, le chef est pas l... du coup t'as pas besoin de faire semblant de bosser en attendant de partir aprs lui !

Entre autres les phrases qui ont le don de m'nerver :
- Ca va comme un lundi.
- Haaa ! Plus que cinq jours avant le week-end
- Il fait omnibus cet ascenseur !
- Hmmm, elle tait rapide cette runion avec [mettez-le nom d'un collgue du sexe oppos)
- Tu dis que tu pars demain en vacances ? Mais si c'est pas fini, je crois qu'on va te les supprimer.

A vous les studios.

----------


## fregolo52

> Au fait, vous rpondez quoi quand on dit "T'as pris ton aprs-midi ?"


Oui, comme toi tu as pris ta matine. (dit au chef de dpartement qui arrive  10h, j'arrive  8h30) Dans un gros groupe industriel o la mentalit est reste trs primaire.

Je classerais la rponse de ma femme dans ton 2-.  ::mouarf::

----------


## RomainVALERI

Y'a aussi le ct "sujets de conversation rcurrents ET futiles" genre mto, foot, bagnoles....

Je vais me permettre  ce propos une petite citation (approximative car de mmoire) de Kaamelott :



> "Autant les souris je m'en foutais... autant a je crois que a pourrait me pter les noix *assez* vite."


(Pour ceux qui ont saisi la rfrence OU la pertinence de la rfrence, wow chapeau  ::aie:: )

----------


## javamine

> Au fait, vous rpondez quoi quand on dit "T'as pris ton aprs-midi ?"


"Non j'ai juste une vie sociale qui me permet d'exister en dehors du boulot."
"Je t'emm**de"
"Si tu es aussi a cheval sur mes horaires de dpart, tu ne dois pas tre grandement occup, tu ferais mieux de prendre ton aprs midi aussi"
"Si je devais travailler autant d'heures que toi, tout le monde se rendrait compte que je produis 10 fois plus de choses que toi, c'est pour ton bien."

Autres phrases nervantes :
Avant un dpart en congs : "de toute faon s'il y a un problme tu seras joignable pendant tes vacances!"
Phrase de chef : "Je ne veux pas que tu viennes me voir avec un problme mais qu'avec des solutions"

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Phrase de chef : "Je ne veux pas que tu viennes me voir avec un problme mais qu'avec des solutions"


Elle est norme, celle l. Le pire, c'est qu'elle est probablement authentique. Le niveau de conscience est le suivant : la ralit, on s'en fout, tant qu'on me fout la paix...

----------


## thelvin

> Elle est norme, celle l. Le pire, c'est qu'elle est probablement authentique. Le niveau de conscience est le suivant : la ralit, on s'en fout, tant qu'on me fout la paix...


Chuis pas d'accord. a a srement de la valeur de remonter les problmes, mais a en a encore plus de proposer ses axes de rflexion concernant sa rsolution.

Je veux dire, a vous arrive souvent,  vous, si on vous demande ce que vous en pensez, de ne rien avoir d'autre que "dsol, cette situation me dpasse compltement, je n'ai pas les comptences pour y faire quelque chose, et je n'ai pas non plus le savoir ou le pouvoir pour trouver ou faire intervenir des collgues ou des services capables." ?
Moi, jamais. J'ai toujours au moins un axe, plus ou moins humble, en fonction de ma comptence sur le domaine et de ce que j'ai pu tirer des collgues capables.

Aprs, on n'a pas toujours le temps de faire une recherche complte avant de remonter une urgence. Si le patron a clairement dit qu'il ne veut pas le savoir, c'est son problme. J'ignorerai sa directive une fois, si ncessaire. Mais s'il me jette, tant pis pour lui, j'ai agi professionnellement et je ne fais pas dans l'insubordination.

----------

